# surrounds ok to be placed in back?



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

The way my room is set up it would be easier to set up the surrounds behind me than beside. Would there be a big difference in movie enjoyment.


----------



## capttony2 (Dec 27, 2010)

HEy, Tony here
According to the gurus that designed 5.1 , the rear speakers are supposed to be between 110 and 120 degrees from center, left and right. In my post studio thats the way I have it and the sound is immense. However like yourself in my own living room my wife did not let me do that so the speakers are behind and elevated (yuck). Fortunately I have a system that allows tweaking of the Ls and Rs delay and volume. The sound did get better but not Theater quality. Sometimes you have to put up with what you got. I hope that makes you feel better.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Situations like this are where Room EQ's like Audyssey MultEQ, MCACC, YPAO, et al can really help to make the best out of less than ideal placement. While it will not be as good as setting up the Surrounds as they are intended to be placed, it does help.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I currently have mine on stands for 100 degrees and 2.5' above ear level. In the past, I've had them behind and above, and will again in the future. It isn't as enveloping and precise, but it works.

Taking the advice of Jim Addie of Platinum Home Theaters, I've "splashed around" the surrounds in various setup. For instance, my parents have theirs between the back of the couch and the back wall, shooting upwards. The sound is bouncing off of all sorts of surfaces in that setup, so you do get a nice diffused sounds.

Play around with the setup getting as close to reference recommendations as possible. Your surrounds are much less critical than your center/fronts.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

OK, so not too big a deal. Thanks.


----------

